# Lindsay Lohan - Keine Rehab VOR dem Coachella Festival



## beachkini (26 März 2013)

*Während der allerletzten Minuten der Verhandlung um Lindsay Lohans Strafe im Fall des belogenen Cops, wies die verwaschene Schauspielerin ihren Anwalt Mark Heller an, sie bloß aus der Rehab rauszuhalten, solange das Coachella Festival noch nicht vorbei ist. Das ist Lindsay SEHR wichtig.*​
2010, 2011 und 2012 war LiLo auf dem, bei Promis sehr beliebten, Musikfestival, das jedes Jahr in Kalifornien stattfindet. Dem Hollywoood Starlet soll es dort so sehr gefallen, dass sie es auch in diesem Jahr auf keinen Fall verpassen will. Erst recht nicht für die Rehab. So berichtet es zumindest "RadarOnline".

Angeblich soll "LiLo" besonders entschlossen sein, dem Event beizuwohnen, weil ihr neuer Freund Avi Snow, dort auftritt.

Der Blond-Rotschopf wird Glück haben: ihre Auflagen sagen, sie darf sich spätestens Mitte Mai in die Klinik einweisen, da ist das Festival bereits vorbei.

Vor kurzem entschied das Gericht, dass der Kinderstar für drei Monate in eine Entzugsklinik muss wegen Alkoholmissbrauchs, Rücksichtslosigkeit im Straßenverkehr und Falschaussage.

Das wird ihr sechster Aufenthalt seit 2007.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## trallla (26 März 2013)

Einfach fertig die Frau


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2013)

Die Dame setzt eben Prioritäten und es wird sicher nicht der letzte Aufenthalt in einer Entzugsklinik sein.


----------



## KatDennings (27 März 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt sie bald wieder mit ihrem Leben klar.


----------

